# Sierra Barrel Trimmer



## HeatherA (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello, I was trying to make some sierra pens and did not think about needing a new barrel trimmer.  What size does that kit need?  It calls for a 27/64 drill bit but I know that is the outside diameter.  I tried calling Berea and they said that they don't make one for that kit yet.  Will any of the craft supply sizes work?  I have one that I got from Arizona Siloutte.  Are the trimmers that Bill B. carries made by Craft supply?   

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## airrat (Dec 29, 2005)

Here is a method you can do.  Measure the inside diameter of your tube.  Get a scrap blank and set it up to fit a timmer you have. (I set it up with slimline brass)  Turn it down to the diameter of the "inside" of the brass tube.

I go for a snug fit.   Right now the blanks I turned down for the emperor fits the gentlemens.  So one set is covering me for 2 kits.


----------



## reed43 (Dec 29, 2005)

Take the smallest tube from a Baron kit, slide it on the barrel trimmer that you use for the small end of the Baron. It fits very nicely in the Sierra tube. Trim your tube.workes for me.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 29, 2005)

A little trick we use in rodbuilding: wrap some masking tape around the shaft of the trimmer until it fits just snug enough to slide in without hanging up.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 29, 2005)

Or you could just get the 27/64ths barrel trimmer from CSUSA. If you are only making one or two, use the above methods, but if making many, get the trimmer made to that size.


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Or you could just get the 27/64ths barrel trimmer from CSUSA. If you are only making one or two, use the above methods, but if making many, get the trimmer made to that size.


That will only work if you have the high priced CSU trimmer set..
Those trimmer mandrels will not work on the lower priced sets that most of us probably have...


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 29, 2005)

I use this method and have several shims to fit all of the kits and surprisingly one shim often fits several different kits. I trim on a disk sander with a squaring jig, but the shims work just the same. And I like free....barrel trimmers and shafts and cutter heads can get expensive.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Here is a method you can do.  Measure the inside diameter of your tube.  Get a scrap blank and set it up to fit a timmer you have. (I set it up with slimline brass)  Turn it down to the diameter of the "inside" of the brass tube.
> 
> I go for a snug fit.   Right now the blanks I turned down for the emperor fits the gentlemens.  So one set is covering me for 2 kits.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 29, 2005)

Do the trimmers sold through Arizona also interchange with the CSUSA ones?

I agree that the trimmers are fairly expensive, but in the grand scheme of things, they are actually pretty cheap. The cheap set from Woodcraft that a lot of people have runs like $35 with two or three cutters and is not that sharp or accurate out of the package. The ones I got last week from CSUSA are totally sharp, very accurate, and while they cost more, I feel that in the long run, they will hold up better. In the week that I have had them, I used the trimmer set I bought at least 20 or 30 times. Over the course of the life of the trimmer, I think the actual cost amounts to pennies per use. I know there are a few kits like the new JRII kits that trimmers are not available for yet, but for those, plastic adapters are avaliable that you can turn to side and just use with a 7mm trimmer.


----------



## mick (Dec 29, 2005)

If you have a trimmer for a cigar kit it's only .0282 smaller than the Sierra. A layer of masking tape will probably make up the difference. Like Don says I've found that one trimmer size will fit several kits. I use my Cigar trimmer for all my lower barrels when making Barons. There are many more that will interchange. Just try until you find one that fits.
The ones I can't find a fit for I do like most everybody else, turn them out of a half blank of a screwed up slimline.(Don't ask where I got the messed up slimline, as we all know we NEVER screw up pens here)[]There needs to be an icon for tongue in cheek!![]


----------



## HeatherA (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you for the replies.  I only have one barrell trimmer (7mm with a 1/2"head).  I will try making an adapter.  I was worried that the 1/2"head would be too small but I think it will be just large enough.

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## wayneis (Dec 30, 2005)

Heather If you try using a 1/2" cutter you face the possability of knocking the corners off of your blanks, not fun and I used to swear a lot.  I would say that you should get a disk sander jig, that is if you have a disk sander to begin with.  With a DS there is no sharpening of cutter blades just cgange the sandpaper disk when it gets cloged up.  Then like ole Don says, turn some sleeves for the different tubes of the pen kits that you turn.

Wayne


----------



## HeatherA (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Wayne,  It is really nice to read your post JUST AFTER I did exactly what you just said [V]    Oh well, I got so disgusted that I quite making pens and made a weed pot.  This was after I also realized that  I bent my mandrel making my last pen. Sometimes it pays to just quit for the night.  On a brighter note, I did make an insert that fit the sierra blank!  I don't have a disc sander and my husband might kill me if I add anything to the shop wish list!

Thanks 
Heather


----------



## Fangar (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Heather If you try using a 1/2" cutter you face the possability of knocking the corners off of your blanks, not fun and I used to swear a lot....
> 
> Wayne



Maybe I missed something here.  Did you mean 3/4"? Most 3/4" blanks are not an issue with the 1/2" cutter.  I use the 3/4" head anyway.  

Fangar


----------



## TomServo (Dec 31, 2005)

I had a similar situation recently; my barrel trimmer had a larger shaft than is appropriate for a slimline - so I removed the shaft and put a 1/4" bolt thru, works great since the head has a 1/4" hole in it... I (when I remember to) user BB's wax so gunk in the tubes is not an issue..


----------

